

Marc Bodnick Leaves Elevation to Become Quora’s CFO - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/marc-bodnick-to-become-quoras-cfo/

======
bpeters
Quora monetization strategy: Promoted Questions paid and supported by
Businesses? Freemium, survey monkey style? What other monetization models
could they leverage?

------
thankuz
I've always liked the Yahoo Answers 'Points system' approach. Surely Quora
could find a way to monetize using virtual goods & in-app transactions.

